# FET - WEEK BEFORE XMAS!



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm 24 years old, and going to have my third FET during the week before xmas! - anyone else having theres the same time?? Its a medicated cycle, the same as the last two (both were negative) and these embies are my last frozen four. All three transfers were from the same batch. 

I have pco and don't ovulate or have periods, that why I need ivf.

I'm just afraid as this is my third fet, and i'm using same drugs (prognova & pessaries) - and I feel that because it failed the first two that it will this time also

Anyone having fet done at same time, or any comments on third time round fet, or any other comments

thanks very much
love yous loads
xxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

I just wanted to wish you heaps of luck.  Also wanted to say and I know its hard not to but just because your first two failed doesn't mean this one will.  I had one failed FET and then the second one worked for us.  So I ask why did one fail and one not - but the fact is it worked and here I am.  What I'm trying to say is, your other two goes failing doesn't mean this one will, just like my first failing didn't mean my second would.

Take this has a new cycle and a new chance and stay positive.

Love
Y x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Courtney

Looks like I will be joining you - I will be having my first FET on 19/20th December - Fingers crossed for us both  

Jobi xx


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Courtney and Jobi

I have my scan on Friday 15th and I've been told to expect transfer a  few days later so I too will be the week before Christmas!

This is my first FET and I've not coped well with the drugs at all.  I've found these drugs harder to deal with than the fresh cycle which sounds mad I know!!  We have 3 frozen embies, 2 8 cell and 1 6 cell so they are going to wake up all three and then transfer the best 2.

It would be nice to stay in touch so that we can all stress out with each other over Christmas.  One thing is for sure it's going to be one hell of a strange Christmas.

Love and luck to everyone

Joanne x


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks very much - yeah i'd like to stay in touch & let each other know how we're getting on!! Going for my scan a week on monday, then hopefully the transfer later that week if lining is thick enough - as I said earlier this is my third fet, so fingers crossed for us both!!!
Good luck
xxxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Good luck with those linings hope they are spot on for your transfers before xmas.  Im having mine on monday with a test day of Xmas day........

Joanne,  I know exactly what you mean,  I found my last FET much harder than a full IVF,  so I opted for a natural FET this time rather than a medicated,  I suppose im lucky I have kinda regular cycles.

so will you all be having an acohol free xmas?  I will unless AF shows her face early,  which is just not acceptable this time!

Good luck all.

Katie


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi ladys im on a nat fet this time i go for another scan tomorrow so should now when transfer is then  (well hopefully) it is suposed to be 15th but as you all now nothing is set in stone iv also got to pray they survive the thaw iv lost about 20 in the thaw 13 in one go so not holding out to much hope aparently my eggs dont like to be frozen but this is our ast go we have had 9 and have ran out of money (so unfair) any way good luck to you all make sure you get plenty of rest and pamper yourseves


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your stories  As for the alcohol - probably best not to be drinking over xmas!!  I'm having my third medicated fet - anyone else the same? Sure hope these embies stick this time!! Can't understand why they haven't the last couple of times


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Me too! Will have our frosties done next week! Second scan tomorrow and will know what day reckon next Wed or Thurs. Three frosties all six cell. Had our baby boy last Jan from same batch so fingers crossed. Drugs  I am using, Viagra, Babay aisprin and Gestone injections doing it the same as our last treatment. Cant believe how nervous and excited I am. I suppose we have our miracle already from our last FET so we know it can and does work. Love and luck to you all. Paddi


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi ladys how you all doing hope all your treatments are gong to plan by some mirical mine did i also find out xmas day/ boxing day my frosties survived against all the odds theres always hope hope you all ready for christmas good luck


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Only a few days before our ET. Hope you are taking thiongs easy and going along with the Cadbury Plan.....Had my first Gestone in jection last night...not pleasant as its inter musculuar and my hubbie was out...managed to do it in the mirror...I could never be a drug addict! Start the Viagra tonight.      Hosp will let us know Tues what time Wed..that is presuming the embies thaw ok.....Have always been lucky with the thaw..maybe lose a cell or two but thats ok.Trying to get as much of the Christmassy stuff done so I can sort of take it easy Wed and Thurs.Hope you are all doing ok.
Paddi


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well FET for me TOMMORRW  
Got to phone clinic at 2pm to see what time I go tomorrow
Also gonna ask them when my darling snow babies will be taken out the freezer - terrified they won't survive now

Doing huge amounts of housework to keep me busy today

Jobi xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

for tomorrow Jobi


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Good luck Jobi x


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks girls

Just called the clinic got to be there at 12 noon tomorrow - but have to phone at 9.30am to check on thaw (please stay with me gorgeous embies  )

Anyone else got a definite date for transfer??

Jobi xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Jobi!!!  I hope it all goes well

Jules x


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Jobi

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. We have ET on Wed. Clinic will call tomorrow to let us know what time. And on Wed, the clinic will call us when we are en route to let us know how the thaw went.

Paddi


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hiya, thanks very much - my embies being thawed tomorrow and replaced on thursday, fingers crossed for you xxxx keep in touch


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just to let you know that I have my transfer scheduled for tomorrow.  I have to ring the hospital at 9.00am tomorrow to see if my frosties have survived.

Can everyone please keep their fingers crossed.  I have three 8 cell embies and all 3 are being defrosted and we're hopefully having 2 replaced.

This is my first frozen cycle and I'm finding it really hard to stay positive  

Loads of luck to everyone

Joanne x


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Joby and Joanne, I will have my third frozen embryo transfer tomorrow as well !!!!! Fingers crossed for all of us ....


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Firstly Jobi hope the ET went well today and you have the feet (FET!) up and taking it easy. 

Courtney, Joanne and Barbwill....we are all for ET tomorrow....best of luck. Ours is scheduled for 12 but will get the CALL at ten as to how the thaw went.....spoke to the embrologist to day and she said they will defrost 2 x 6 cell first. one is compacting so fingers crossed.Hope you all manage some sleep tonight. Even though ours is a Natural cycle we are on the Gestone injections and have turned into Mrs Nasty already.....hey ho only another two weeks. Off for some comfort in the Celebrations tin!!!!!

Fingers crossed and the best of luck to us all

Paddi


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a really quick posting – can’t face sitting at the computer for too long but we have good news….

Things went VERY well yesterday - the first 2 embryos out the freezer survived - they were both 1 cells at freezing and they had divided to 4 and 5 cells, both Grade 1 - feel so blessed.  Just taking things easy today - so far today Steve has bought me breakfast and lunch in bed - I'm sure it'll wear thin soon though!!   So knicker watch begins...........................

I will catch up on everyone’s news later in the week – sorry this is a “Me” posting

A happy Jobi xx


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all

I had my first FET today! All went well and the 2 embbies are good quality. Am testing 3rd Jan 07 so fingers crossed. Good luck to you all out there and try to enjoy an Alcohol free Christmas!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

I guess we should all reuinted with our embies now - is everyone ok?

What test dates do we all have - I'm Jan 2.

Jobi xx


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm Jan 3rd. Good luck to you all!

P


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi girls

All went well yesterday. Defrosted 2x6 cell one abover average, the other average. Both lost 2 cells in the thaw but were bqck up to 6 cell when they went back. Tried to take it easy but a bit difficult with an 11month and my parents arrived from Ireland. Meant to be to Gatwick but due to the fog got into London City. Hey ho. A few niggles last night. Testing in about 2 weeks but knowing me will have the HPT's ready for New Years Day!!!!

Paddi


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Paddi Great news !!  I think I will have the HPTs out on New years Day aswell - hoping it will be the best start to the year ever!!  

Jobi xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi All, my transfer was painful but the frosties thawed really well and I am happy about that. I feel down these days, hope that my husband's family will manage to cheer me up over Xmas ... I am on a completely natural FET with nothing at all so if it hasn't worked I will get my period either on new year's eve or new year's day. Let's hope that it doesn't come, for me and for you ... good luck ot all and enjoy Xmas!!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Barbwill

Sorry your feeling down, but on a positive side your gorgeous embies survived the thaw and are back where they belong   we will all stick together and help each other through this 2 weeks.  

Jobi xx

(blown you some bubbles - ending in 7 - for luck)


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well my family have now arrived so doubt I'll be about in the next day or two 

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas

Hope to be back soon for some January BFPs!!!

Jobi   xx


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I had 3 embies thawed on Wednesday but lost 2.  The surviving one was a 6 cell but lost 3 of its cells in the thaw  

Trying so hard to stay positive but really struggling.  I test on 5th Jan (my hosp make you wait 17 days)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and that all our Christmas wishes come true next year.

Love

Joanne


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas

Joanne Sorry to hear you lost 2 embies in the thaw, but remember hun it only takes ONE, think positive and loving thoughts to your embie and we've got everything crossed for you.  

Hope everyone else is ok

Jobi   xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. ....My Boobs really big and veiny and sore but I suppose that can also mean AF en route. A quick question....I know we don't testfor another week BUT is our AF due 2 weeks from Ovulation surge which for me is this Friday. Anyone else with any aches and pains. Tum sore on and off but the amount of sweets and biscuits I am not surprised.....

Love Paddi x

Also is anyone else going to test a bit early?


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Paddi

My boobs suddenly went all sore today but to be honest that could be AF or pg symptoms - WHO KNOWS??  

Because of medication your AF is not due any time in particular - especially if you did downreg drugs first - also the cyclogest holds off AF so it is not anything like your natural cycle. (my Af was "due" 4 days ago but that is no sign that i am pg).

I'll definitely be testing New Years day but wont be 100% sure until I have the HCG blood test at the clinic on Jan 2 (if we get that far    )

Jobi   xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep. Sore boobs one minute and then think AF on way. Wish I had kept a symptoms diiary from last time when I had my little boy, but each cycle different and I remembering thinking then that AF definatley on the way. Will have my HCG done as well (Like you Jobi IF we get that far) but going on past HCG they always have been low. My last one on day 15 ET was only 17...2 days later 47...still very bad but then it shot up. Was preg with twins but lost one and ahad a healthy baby boy. So who knows! Just back from Tesco and SOOOOO tempted to buy my HPt!!!!!my Mum managed to grab it out of the trolley. So will wait for NEW Year. Hope everyone is doing OK.
Paddi


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Paddi Good mum - she stopped you from getting that HPT!!!   I'm driving myself nuts with symptom watch and knicker checking today - got some friends coming round for drinks later (diet coke for me!!) so that should take my mind off things 

Jobi   xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Jobi...I know, I am the same. I am showing everyone...well(hubbie,sis,mum,pals) a look at my boobs..to see if they think they are veiny. My parents are back to Dublin on Fri and am off to dash to the chemist for the stock of HPT's....think I will get the Clearblue..as you can do that first 4 days before your AF due..but not the digital...We are off to our friends to Bath on Sat for the New Year...so when do I do it....before or do I agonise thru the whole of the week end.?....it seems very quiet here. I know there was at least four or five of us who had FET more or less the same time.......

Off for my dins.

Paddi


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

When to test heh?  I dont think there is any right answer on that one!!!!  Do you wait and agonise or do your risk testing early and getting upset if it is BFN? ? ?
Jobi xx


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi all, hope you all had a great xmas!! Well I had my two embies transferred last thursday, so I'm on day 8 now. Not got any symptoms though, just like my last two failet fets!! Any of you girls got any symptoms yet? Anybody had bfp with not really any symptoms on day 8? I'm just starting to loose hope again  xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Courtney

Dont worry LOTS AND LOTS of girls have NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever and still get their BFPs (every women is different)
Just try to relax and think as many positive thoughts as possible

Jobi   xx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG – I can’t believe it – I caved in and did a test this morning

  

The blue line came up straight away and was as dark as the control line – I guess I’m pregnant!!!

A VERY HAPPY Jobi xx


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh thats fantastic news! well done jobi! When were you supposed to test?? Also have you had any symptoms in the past 2ww??
Just lie back and look forward to the best nine months of your life!! xxxxxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Courtney

My official test date is Jan 2 - so I have tested 2 days early (will still go for blood test on tuesday at the clinic)

I have hardly had any symptoms - I certainly dont "feel" pregnant (not that I know what that feels like as i've never been pregnant before)
I THINK my boobs are very slightly bigger (or i could be just imagining that!) they are a bit tender but not majorly so.  If I had not done IVF and had fallen "naturally" I would not suspect for one minute that i was pregnant - it just feels like my period is due  (I get sore boobs before AF) and i did have some very mild AF cramps on Friday

So my advice........ Dont bother with "symptom watch"  ITS A WASTE OF TIME!!!

Jobi xx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE

May 2007 bring us all our dreams

Jobi xx​


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Just tested again today (Day 12 post ET) and am delighted to announce it's a !!! Am over the moon. What a way to start 2007!

Pauline


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

YIPPEEEEE.... lets keep those 2007 BFP's rolling girls!!


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Girls I can hardly believe this
I had my blood test today - 14 days post transfer and my HCG was 928

TWINS? ? ? ? ? ? GULP!!!

Jobi xx


----------



## BarbWill (Aug 18, 2005)

Jobi and Paulmhgty, congratulations !! Unfortunately it didn't work for me .... all the best for your pregnancy !


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG!!!! TESTED TODAY AND GOT A POSITIVE!! BOTH LINES CAME UP YIPEE.
THIS IS DAY 15 AFTER ET, MY ACTUAL TEST DATE IS MONDAY, DOES THIS MEAN A DEFINATE PREGNANCY I DON'T REALLY EVEN FEEL IT YET!!!!


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi
If this is day 15 and 2 lines came up then you are pregnant. Why are the clinic telling you not to test til monday? The norm after FET is 14 days. I got 2 lines from day 10. So congrats!

Pauline


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not sure, this is my third fet (the last two have both been negative) and all times I was told to test on day 18 post ET - I think its something to do with how old the embryos are etc?? Anyways this still is not sinking in!! xxx


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

I am taking progynova & cyclogest too, these wouldn't give a false result would they??


----------



## paulmghty (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi courtney

Prognova and cyclogest wouldn't give a false result. As far as I know the drug Pregnyl might but it's not normally taken for an FET. My embryos were frozen the day after they were fertilised and they were thawed on the Tuesday and put back on the Wednesday so they weren't that old. Not sure about the 18 days. Maybe your clinic like to be sure. 

You are pregnant missus! accept it and celebrate. I know it's hard to believe. I know I couldn't believe it when I saw those 2 lines. Go out and buy a clearblue digital and test again in the morning. It'll either say "pregnant" or "not pregnant". That way you will know for sure. Does you clinic do blood tests?

Pauline


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

No, i've to post urine test away on monday (as my clinic is 3 and a half hours away from where I stay) , speak to you soon and thanks for your replies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls, im having medicated fet im down regged at the mo and have baseline on 11th Jan so not long

hot flushes are mental at the moment lol and im stroppy to

so how does the defrost work for you.

mine will go back the same day


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hiya what were your embryos graded at , i too am on my third fet with the last of my icies, due to test 23rd january


----------

